# On a Lee Shore with a happy ending.



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I spent yesterday working on the boat in the boatyard. As I was heading toward home I passed a local Beach and noticed a sailboat that was quite close to shore. I thought the boat might be anchored and just hanging out. But the conditions were kind of rough on Long Island Sound for that. There was a northwest wind blowing 20 knots with gusts up to 30. As I got closer I noticed the boat was attempting to claw its way off a Lee Shore with a very small outboard and was having a great amount of difficulty. The boat appeared to be in danger of ending up on shore. But, there was happy ending as the Suffolk County Police showed up in time to give the sailor a hand.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Very lucky!
Is that a fender still over the side, forrard?
His rigging is damaged? Could out work out what was his problem?
Not even a rough day. He was very lucky.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Very lucky!
> Is that a fender still over the side, forrard?
> His rigging is damaged? Could out work out what was his problem?
> Not even a rough day. He was very lucky.


Yeah that's a fender don't know why. Perhaps a newbie sailor or got knocked off the pitching deck? At the very least a very underpowered outboard for the conditions. It was blowing strong all day. Video did not capture it well. But, some in some wave sets I could hear and see the prop come out of the water. I first thought his forward sail was a hammock. Though maybe it got ripped away in the winds. There was a lull in the wind and he finally started to make some headway as the Marine Police showed up. But, before that he was struggling to stay off shore. If that outboard had quit he would have definitely been washed onshore. If he does not sell the boat after this experience he'll live to sail another day.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Jib sheet in the prop and hes using dinghy motor maybe?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Arcb said:


> Jib sheet in the prop and hes using dinghy motor maybe?


It looks like that outboard was on a drop down bracket. It looked like it was his only auxiliary propulsion. Though he might have had an inboard engine.


----------

